# avp.exe trojan?



## dsb101 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi

I just noticed that there are two avp.exe processes running on my PC. I know that avp is a process that belongs to kaspersky antivirus upon googling but also read that there are trojans registered as avp.exe. On windows task manager, one is running under username and one as a system process.

Can anyone go over this log and see if its safe or not
Thank you in advance!



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 10:34:03 AM, on 20/01/2007
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)
> ...


----------

